# Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2009)

Pressemeldung

*Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen DAV und VDSF haben in Halle (Saale) begonnen​*
Zu ihrer ersten Beratung kamen die Mitglieder der Kommission „Zusammenführung der Anglerverbände DAV und VDSF“ zu einem bundesweit einheitlichen Anglerverband in Deutschland auf Einladung des Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt am 1. September in Halle (Saale) zusammen. 

Jeweils sechs Vertreter des Deutschen Anglerverbandes und des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer diskutierten im Hotel „Ankerhof“ über alle Fragen, die mit einem gleichberechtigten Zusammenschluss beider Verbände im Zusammenhang stehen. 

Über das diskutierte Themenspektrum, das von Fragen der Angelfischerei über die Lobbyarbeit der Petrijünger gegenüber Politik und Gesellschaft sowie die Kinder- und Jugendarbeit bis zur Finanzierung der Verbandsarbeit und zu satzungsrechtlichen Fragen reichte, wurde Konsens erzielt. 

Diese und weitere Problemkreise sollen bei der nächsten Zusammenkunft der Verbandsvertreter am 3. November 2009 in Münster vertieft und mit Details angereichert werden, erklärte Moderator Andreas Koppetzki, Hauptgeschäftsführer des DAV-Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg.


Über die Ergebnisse der beiden Gesprächsrunden in diesem Jahr werden die von den Hauptversammlungen ihrer Bundesverbände legitimierten Verhandlungsführer die Präsidien der Landesanglerverbände informieren. Bis zum kommenden Jahr werden die Landesanglerverbände des DAV und VDSF bei den Mitgliederversammlungen bzw. Verbandstagen ihren Mitglieder den erreichten Stand der Verhandlungen bekannt machen und mit der Mitgliedschaft die weiteren Schritte beraten.

Die beiden Dachverbände der deutschen Angler DAV und VDSF, in denen zwischen Nordsee und Alpen insgesamt fast eine Million Petrijünger organisiert sind, haben es sich zum Ziel gestellt, auf gleichberechtigter Grundlage und bei paritätischer Besetzung der Funktionen zügig zu einem einheitlichen deutschen Anglerverband zu fusionieren. Nach Meinung der Kommissionsmitglieder könnte dieser Schritt bis zum Jahre 2011 erfolgreich vollzogen werden.

Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V.
Deutscher Anglerverband e.V.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Wenn das mal gut geht.....
Ich bin zwar auch für einen Verband, habe aber da die Befürchtung, dass es eher nach VDSF - Richtlinien als nach denen des mir eher liegenden DAV gehen wird...


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Das befürchte Ich allerdings auch :c


----------



## FPB (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

ich finde es gut das wieder gemeinsam geredet wird. der dav hat sich ja im ersten versuch nicht "übers ohr" hauen lassen und wird sicher auch jetzt die interressen seiner mitglieder beachten.
es kann ja nur besser werden !


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Hoffentlich....


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das mal gut geht.....
> Ich bin zwar auch für einen Verband, habe aber da die Befürchtung, dass es eher nach VDSF - Richtlinien als nach denen des mir eher liegenden DAV gehen wird...



Frei nach dem Motto:" Denn wir wollen ja nur ihr Bestes, und das werden wir uns holen."
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das aus dem Saulus plötzlich ein Paulus jeworden ist.
Mikulin hat sich da nicht unterbuttern lassen aber der ist ja leider verstorben.
Ick stehe der Sache jedenfalls sehr skeptisch gegenüber.#d

MfG   Schlotterschätt  ( DAV seit 1962 )


----------



## rudli (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Man man man nun seid mal nicht so miesepeterisch. Ich hoffe und glaube dran, daß es ein Verband wird, der die Interessen der Angler vertritt. In Leipzig ging es auch, wobei die Grösse so nicht gegeben ist. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, daß die Verbände sich zusammenschliessen wollen. Nur gemeinsam ist die Anglerschaft gegen sogenannte Tierschützer eine ernst zu nehmende Macht. Und 1 Million Angler sind auch potenzielle Wähler, wo sich Parteien mal nen Kopf machen sollten. Denkt mal drüber nach :vik:


----------



## AWebber (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Wenn die 1 Mio Angler auch wirklich zur Wahl gehen und ihre Stimme abgeben ... Wobei bei einer Wahl wohl anglerische Gesichtspunkte bei keiner Partei auf dem Wahlporogramm stehen. 

Btw. habe ich die Hoffnung, dass die derzeitige Regelung, dass DAVler alle Gewässer des DAV (im entsprechenden Bundesland bzw. gegen einen geringen Obulus auch in anderen) beangeln dürfen, auch weiter bestehen bleibt.

Da haben aber sicher einige (exklusive) Vereine was dagegen, dass da jeder kommen und angeln kann. Wenn es den VDSF- und DAV-Verantwortlichen um die Gemeinschaft der Angler geht und nicht darum, Besitzstände zu manifestieren, dann kann das was werden ...
(Es geht mir nicht darum, die Arbeit, das investierte Geld und die Zeit der Vereine und Vereinsmitglieder abzuwerten, aber IMO ist es der falsche Weg, dass für jedes Gewässer ne extra Angelerlaubnis benötigt wird.)

Um so mehr ist eine verträgliche Regelung zu hoffen ...


AWebber


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Die Grundidee eines einzelnen großen Verbandes ist ja schon vielfach gewünscht worden ich persönlich bin auch sehr dafür.
Es bleibt zu hoffen das damit dann auch wirklich mal Lobby*arbeit* betrieben wird und die Anglerschaft im allgemeinen stärker autritt.


----------



## rudli (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



AWebber schrieb:


> Wenn die 1 Mio Angler auch wirklich zur Wahl gehen und ihre Stimme abgeben


Dann sollen alle die die das nicht machen, die Klappe halten und nicht rumeiern mit Scheiss Regierung. SELBST SCHULD


----------



## Tobi94 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Ich hab mal gehört, dass man  als DAV-Angler in Brandenburg an allen Gewässern, die dem Verband angeschlossen sind kostenlos angeln darf. Stimmt  das? Ich bin da ja eher skeptisch...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört, dass man  als DAV-Angler in Brandenburg an allen Gewässern, die dem Verband angeschlossen sind kostenlos angeln darf. Stimmt  das? Ich bin da ja eher skeptisch...



Davon kannst Du mal ganz stark ausgehen....das das so ist. Und es kommt noch besser, auch die Angler in Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen und Meck-Pom können soweit sie DAV-Mitglieder sind und ihre DAV-Marke gekauft haben im Gewässerpool des DAV angeln.

Davon und noch von ganz anderen Sachen können Mitglieder des VDSF nur träumen.


----------



## 1.Hippo (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Davon kannst Du mal ganz stark ausgehen....das das so ist. Und es kommt noch besser, auch die Angler in Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen und Meck-Pom können soweit sie DAV-Mitglieder sind und ihre DAV-Marke gekauft haben im Gewässerpool des DAV angeln.
> 
> Davon und noch von ganz anderen Sachen können Mitglieder des VDSF nur träumen.



Und so soll es auch bleiben :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



1.Hippo schrieb:


> Und so soll es auch bleiben :vik:



Das wollen wir mal hoffen.
Von daher wäre es für uns Angler das beste man würde den VDSF abschaffen und es würde nur noch den DAV geben. Denn die, der DAV, sind wenigstens für uns Angler da und nicht nur dazu um sich selbst zu beweihräuchern.


----------



## hasenzahn (16. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Tach und Hallo,
wenn ich aus berufner Quelle mal einige Dinge zum Thema beitragen darf: 
1. Die Gespräche in Halle sind gut gelaufen, selbst die Bayern sind mit im Boot. 
2. Es wird in BRB oder Sachsen oder so nix geändert, denn die Landesverbände so wie sie bisher bestehen, werden auch zukünftig betsehen bleiben. Das heißt der Gewässerfond der Landesverbände und die Kulanz auf Gegenseitigkeit bleiben erhalten. Westliche, bisherige VDSF-Verbände, können diese Regelung aber nicht so einfach übernehmen. Da gibt es Vereine die Pächter und Eigentümer sind und in ehemaligen VDSF-Strukturen ist man schon darauf bedacht sein "Gewässerchen" für sich zu behalten. Ausnahme vielleicht Mecklenburg. Hier könnte es in absehbarer Zeit gemeinsam mit Sachsen-Anhalt und Brandenburg so etwas wie eine gemeinsame "Mitteldeutsche Angelberechtigung" geben. 
Das heißt in Kurzform: In den Bundesländern und Landesverbänden bleibt alles beim Alten. Wir reden über den Dachverband. 
3. Der VDSF hat erklärt, das er auf die Weiterführung des Namens "VDSF" in einem gemeinsamen Verband keinen Wert legt. Grund: Der Name "Sportfischer" ist in den letzten Jahren zu sehr negativ behaftet um diesen weiter in die Zukunft zu tragen. 
4. Zur Zeit prüfen die Rechtsanwälte ob ein neuer, gemeinsamer Verband, weiterhin "DAV" heißen kann. Denn es gibt viele andere Vereine mit diesem Kürzel, zum Beispiel der Deutsche Alpen Verein. Das wird zur Zeit noch geprüft. Denn es wird wohl nicht so laufen, das der VDSF dem DAV beitritt, sondern eher so, dass sich beide Dachverbände auflösen und auf einer Vollversammlung einen gemeinsamen neuen Verband gründen. 
5. Man hat sich bislang auf die wichtigsten Dinge verständigt. Unter anderem geht der VDSF mit bei den Fragen im Castingsport, aber auch im Bereich Wettkapmf- und Hegefischen mit. Außerdem hat der VDSF seine festgefahrene Position verlassen und zugestimmt das zukünftig auch gefangene Fische zurückgesetzt werden dürfen. Hier findet zur Zeit ein massives Umdenken statt. 
6. Man überlegt zur Zeit wer einem gemeinsamen Deutschen Anglerverband vorstehen könnte. Am liebsten wäre den Herren ein Politiker, am Besten wäre jemand der sich bei der EU in Brüssel auskennt. Der neue, gemeinsame Verband soll vor allem Lobbyarbeit für die Anglerschaft machen und deren Rechte wahren und achten. Das ganze in Deutschland, in den Bundesländern aber auch bei der EU. Dazu gehören Fangquoten in Nord- und Ostsee in Zukunft genauso wie Managementpläne für den Aal oder die Abschaffung der Schonzeit und des Mindestmaßes für den Wels wie sie in der jetzt veröffentlichten neuen Fischereiordnung des Landes Brandenburg festgeschrieben wurde. 

Wer wissen will woher ich das alles weiß kriegt per PN ne Antwort.


PS: Grüße aus dem anglerischen Schlaraffenland ins bayrische Exil.


----------



## FPB (16. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Danke an alle die da am tisch sitzen und bis jetzt einen guten start hingelegt haben, das es einfach wird sagt ja keiner aber bis jetzt gefällt es mir.

gruß


----------



## Franky (16. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Ich hatte auch das Vergnügen die Fusion zweier Verbände mitzuerleben. War sicherlich nicht einfach, und gerade die Namensgebung ist nicht zu verachten. Warum nicht D.A.V.?!?! Benennt das Kind beim Namen und Abkürzungen kann man sich nicht schützen lassen! ICh mein, Deutsche Angler Union wäre mit D.A.U. eher mit unfreiwilliger Komik belastet...... :q


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Falls das was hasenzahn sagt stimmt, blicke ich sehr optimistisch in die Zukunft. Nicht nur für mich als DAV MItglied, da sich für mich nichts zum negativen verändert, sondern auch für die VDSF-Mitglieder, da sich für euch einiges zum positiven Entwickeln wird. Dann noch eine starke Anglerlobby und danach die Weltherrschaft!! ;D


----------



## thymallos (23. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Wenn die beiden Verbände auf Augenhöhe zusammen kommen, sind wir Angler eine Macht !


----------



## gründler (23. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

......


----------



## paeddlinger (24. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Hi 
Na das ist ja mal ne coole Sache wenn das so laufen würde.
Schöne Grüße aus dem Saarland
Mfg
Paeddlinger


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php

Das Interviewe als Video!

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/spezial/einer-fuer-alle-ruteundrolle-2010.html

lg


----------



## Knispel (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

So, den Entwurf eines Positionspapieres haben die jetzt fertig.
http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ier/2010-02-03-04_positionspapier_entwurf.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

@ Knispel:
Danke für den Link!

Dazu zu sagen:
Das ist immer noch ein langer Weg.

Wobei mich zuerst mal wundert, dass da scheinbar beim VDSF ein Umdenken stattfindet. 

In wie weit das "ehrlich" gemeint ist oder ob das nur dazu dienen soll, den DAV zu "übernehmen", das wage ich momentan nicht zu sagen.

Fakt ist aber Gott sei Dank auch, dass sowas ja auch von den jeweiligen Hauptversammlungen mal beschlossen werden muss.

Und ich habe da doch die Hoffnung, dass die DAV - Leute da wirklich aufpassen, dass ihre anglerfreundlichen Ansätze und Leitlinien nicht verloren gehen..


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

ich denke es kann nur nutzen wenn es* eine *starke Interessenvertretung geben wird die unsere Interessen nach außen vertritt ! 
das Angeln ansich wird sowieso immer mehr reglementiert und beschnitten und sieht sich starken Lobby's ( PETA usw ) gegenüber ...|uhoh:
braucht man sich nur die Story in Östereich angucken wo nen Angler ne Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei am Hals hat weil er nen großen Hecht 20min gedrillt hat |krach:
geltende Regelungen sollten natürlich nicht zum Nachteil geändert werden 
Bin gespannt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Volllkommen richtig!
Nur habe ich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem VDSF halt schwerste Bedenken, dass da wirklich Anglerinteressen vertreten werden. 

Bisher hatte ich den Eindruck, als ob da eher die Interessen der Verbandsmitglieder (Vereine) und Funktionäre im Vordergrund stehen.

Da lief das doch beim DAV ganz anders!!

Und ich habe eben die Bedenken, dass im Zuge einer "Übernahme" am Ende wieder die VDSF - Masche rauskommt und nichts für Angler.

Und wahrscheinlich gibt es viele, die da mit mir hoffen, dass es so dann eben nicht kommt, sondern dann wirklich mal von einem Verband die Anglerinteressen auch vertreten werden..

Aber noch bin ich zugegeben etwas mißtrauisch......


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Mir schwant nichts gutes:



> Da der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer
> diesen Status bereits langjährig gesichert hat, der Deutsche Anglerverband jedoch noch nicht,
> bleibt ausschließlich aus diesem Grund die Alternative der Vereinigung beider Verbände
> *durch Aufnahme des DAV in den VDSF*.



Mal sehen, wer am Ende die Hosen an hat. |uhoh:


----------



## Mikesch (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ... braucht man sich nur die Story in *Östereich* angucken wo nen Angler ne Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei am Hals hat weil er nen großen Hecht 20min gedrillt hat ...


Das war aber in der Schweiz!


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



mikesch schrieb:


> Das war aber in der Schweiz!




ah so ... 
na, irgendwo da in dern Bergen halt kurz vor Italien :m


----------



## Knispel (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Knispel:
> Danke für den Link!
> 
> Dazu zu sagen:
> ...


 
Hallo Thomas,

wir hatten unsere Landesfischereiverbands -Versammlung. Präsident sagt : bis 2012 ist fusioniert. Beide Verbände verschmelzen ineinander, die Mitgliedschaften in den internationalen Naturschutzverbänden muss erhalten bleiben. Für die Rubrik : Wett/Hegefischen soll ein eigener Unterverband gegründet werden. Innerhalb der Landesverbände des jetzigen VdSF und DAV wird sich nichts ändern, da bleibt alles beim Alten, daß ist dahingegen wichtig, da ihre Anerkennungen gegenüber der jeweiligen Fischereigesetze und Anerkennungen als Naturschutzverbände nicht verloren gehen. Nur beim neuen "Dachverband" werden stärkere Änderungen , auch Funktionärsmäßig eintreten.


----------



## snofla (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Knispel,besten dank für den Input


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Volllkommen richtig!
> Nur habe ich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem VDSF halt schwerste Bedenken, dass da wirklich Anglerinteressen vertreten werden.
> 
> Bisher hatte ich den Eindruck, als ob da eher die Interessen der Verbandsmitglieder (Vereine) und Funktionäre im Vordergrund stehen.
> ...




So sehe ich das auch und hoffe mal das der DAV und seine Mitglieder bei der ganzen Geschichte, die sicher auch viel gutes hat, nicht auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



			
				 Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Präsident sagt : bis 2012 ist fusioniert.


Naja, der ist aber arg optimistisch.....

Da niemand vom VDSF je bereit war, Fragen von uns zu beantworten, kann ich nur das sagen, was ich vom DAV (Bundesorganisation) weiss. 

Und da ist es zwar angepeilt, das zwar möglichst schnell zu schaffen, aber auch nur dann, wenn alles passt UND vor allem muss ja die Hauptversammlung vorher zustimmen.

Ich hoffe wirklich inständig, dass es dann mehr in Richtung Angler wie beim DAV und weniger in Richtung Funktionäre geht und sich de DAV da nicht über den Tisch ziehen lässt..

Leider ist meine Skepsis da auch recht groß, denn egal ob in Parteien, Gewerkschaften, Kirche oder Verbänden:
Funktionäre und ihre Seilschaften machen oft gute Ideen wieder zunichte..


----------



## Nimra (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Hallo @ll,
Ich empfinde  diese Marschrichtung als eine der richtigen. Nur bin ich der Meinung anstatt sich umgehend erst mal gedanken zu machen wer nun wen über den Tisch zieht , oder wer von wem am meisten profitiert sollte man auf die Zeichen der Zeit aktiv reagieren. Das haben ( meiner Meinung nach) Deutschlands Angler schon viel zu lange verpennt. Die Nachteile davon erkenne ich durch die wesentlich bessere Grundlage bei vielen anderen Interessensgruppen. Auch derer die uns im moment immer wieder nur in unliebsame Reaktionen drängen. Wenn jeder nur einen kleinen Teil seiner Skepsis opfert, und diese Kraft in die gemeinsame Sache stecken würde , so glaube ich hätten alle was davon. Aus eigenen Erfahrungen heraus kann ich nur über den VDSF sagen, auch hier gibt es tolle motivierte Jüngere Menschen die sich mit all ihrer Kraft einbringen. Die selbst bereit sind sich zu verändern sowie anderes, neues zu beginnen.Aber mit dem Ziel etwas gutes zu schaffen. Was die Vergangenheit viel zu wenig berücksichtigt hat.Zweifel sollen mit Sicherheit auch auf den Tisch, jedoch verbunden mit aktivem beitragen. Und nicht nur mit aus der zweiten Reihe schießen. Aber das ist wie wir ja bestimmt alle aus eigener Erfahrung kennen nun mal auch ein Bestandteil den  man in die richtige Richtung führen soll. Den hier sitzen die Traditionen die ebenso eine Berechtigung haben. 
Funktionäre und ihre Seilschaften können in erster Linie  da Schaden anrichten wo das desinteresse der anderen den Freiraum gibt. Je mehr aktiv hinschauen und evt. sogar aufmerksam hinterfragen und fordern , umso geringer die Chancen für Mißbrauch dieser Positionen.
( = aber nur meine persönliche Meinung und daher subjektiv)
Grüße
Armin


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



> Wenn jeder nur einen kleinen Teil seiner Skepsis opfert, und diese Kraft in die gemeinsame Sache stecken würde , so glaube ich hätten alle was davon.


Was glaubst Du, was ich da schon alles versucht habe.

Auch und gerade um die Angler selber besser zu informieren, sei es hier im Forum oder im Mag...

Fakt aus vielen Jahren Versuche:
Mit der Bundesgeschäfsstelle des DAV in Berlin inzwischen klasse Zusammenarbeit, man bekommt alle relevanten Infos... 

Vom VDSF kriegt man nicht mal ne Antwort  auf Anfragen....

Schon das alleine finde ich bezeichnend - und ja, da mach ich mir dann Gedanken, in welche Richtung ein zukünftiger Verband geht.

Wobei ich Dir da ausdrücklich recht gebe:


> Funktionäre und ihre Seilschaften können in erster Linie da Schaden anrichten wo das desinteresse der anderen den Freiraum gibt. Je mehr aktiv hinschauen und evt. sogar aufmerksam hinterfragen und fordern , umso geringer die Chancen für Mißbrauch dieser Positionen.



Daher versuche ich da immer entsprechend zu informieren.


----------



## Nimra (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Und genau das macht das AB eben aus .
Weiter so
#6
Grüße aus Franken​


----------



## Knispel (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du, was ich da schon alles versucht habe.
> 
> Auch und gerade um die Angler selber besser zu informieren, sei es hier im Forum oder im Mag...
> 
> ...


 
Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben :
Anfragen an Landesverband : Antworten teilweise ( als Einzelangler )
VdSF : Noch nie eine Antwort bekommen ( als Einzelangler )
DAV : Immer ( Als Einzelangler ) auf alles sehr umfangreiche Antworten bekommen nebst Info - Material.
Ministerien auf Länder und Bundesebene (als Einzelangler ) immer , auch wenn nicht immer zufriedenstellende Antworten bekommen.


----------



## Wander-HH (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Nimra schrieb:


> ... Funktionäre und ihre Seilschaften können in  erster Linie  da Schaden anrichten *wo das desinteresse der anderen den  Freiraum gibt.* Je mehr aktiv hinschauen und evt. sogar aufmerksam  hinterfragen und fordern , umso geringer die Chancen für Mißbrauch  dieser Positionen.


Schade aber leider wahr, wie kürzlich erlebt. #q

Seit Jahren in den Niederlanden praktiziert.
1 Dachverband dem ca. 1.000 Vereine angehören.
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/verenigingen/verenigingen/?page=verenigingen_intro


----------



## Petri_Heil1 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Das heißt in Kurzform: In den Bundesländern und Landesverbänden bleibt  alles beim Alten.

Was bringt dann die ganze sache überhaupt|bigeyes


----------



## Knispel (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Petri_Heil1 schrieb:


> Das heißt in Kurzform: In den Bundesländern und Landesverbänden bleibt alles beim Alten.
> 
> Was bringt dann die ganze sache überhaupt|bigeyes


 
EINEN gemeinsamen Dachverband und nicht deren zwei. Es gibt denn auch nur noch einen Namen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

einen Furz, wen es den tatsächlich so kommt... so nen Dreck ich hatte mich schon auf geänderte Karten usw gefreut...


----------



## Knispel (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> einen Furz, wen es den tatsächlich so kommt... so nen Dreck ich hatte mich schon auf geänderte Karten usw gefreut...


 
Deine Ausführungen sind mir zuhoch, könntest Du sie bitte konkretisieren.|bigeyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Es ging um die allgemeine Behandlung des VDSF gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern, wen ich mal was wissen wollte kam entweder gar nichts oder erst wen das ganze schon vergessen wurde.

Darüberhinaus dachte ich das man die Tageskartenregelung mal etwas verbessern würde...


----------



## Knispel (1. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Es ging um die allgemeine Behandlung des VDSF gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern, wen ich mal was wissen wollte kam entweder gar nichts oder erst wen das ganze schon vergessen wurde.
> 
> Darüberhinaus dachte ich das man die Tageskartenregelung mal etwas verbessern würde...


 
Jetzt habe ich verstanden, denn erging es Dir jan nicht anders als mir.
Zu Tageskarten : Beim VdSF sind Tageskarten nur über die Vereine zu bekommen, sofern welche ausgegeben werden. der VdSF hat keine eigenen Gewässer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Damit das nicht nur im aktuellen Mag steht (wird morgen oder übermorgen freigeschaltet) bringe ich den Text auch hier:



> *Fusion der Anglerverbände*​
> Am 15.09. 2009 brachten wir hier die Pressemeldung, dass die Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV begonnen haben.
> 
> Es ist sicherlich keine Frage, dass ein gemeinsamer Verband die Interessen der Angler wesentlich besser in die Öffentlichkeit bringen und damit die Chancen auf eine Durchetzung erhöhen kann.
> ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich verstanden, denn erging es Dir jan nicht anders als mir.
> Zu Tageskarten : Beim VdSF sind Tageskarten nur über die Vereine zu bekommen, sofern welche ausgegeben werden. der VdSF hat keine eigenen Gewässer.



Nicht in dem Sinne, es gibt Vereine die zwar VDSF Mitglider sind aber dennoch keine anständige Tageskartenregelung haben, so muß man in einigen Gewässern erst jemanden vom Verein kennen um an irgendwas was auch immer als Tageskarte verkauft wird zu kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Auch das ist halt in meinen AUgen der grundsätzliche Unterschied zwischen VDSF und DAV (wohl auch aus der Geschichte raus):
Während beim DAV möglichst vielen Leuten möglichst unkompliziert der Zugang zum angeln ermöglicht werden sollte, ist der VDSF scheinbar eher vom "Besitzstandsdenken" geleitet:
Wie schaffe ich es MEINEN Mitgliedern gute Möglichkeiten zu schaffen und gleichzeitig anderen möglichst den Zugang zu MEINEM Gewässer zu erschweren..

Auch heir gilt aber wie immer:
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das ist halt in meinen AUgen der grundsätzliche Unterschied zwischen VDSF und DAV (wohl auch aus der Geschichte raus):
> Während beim DAV möglichst vielen Leuten möglichst unkompliziert der Zugang zum angeln ermöglicht werden sollte, ist der VDSF scheinbar eher vom "Besitzstandsdenken" geleitet:
> Wie schaffe ich es MEINEN Mitgliedern gute Möglichkeiten zu schaffen und gleichzeitig anderen möglichst den Zugang zu MEINEM Gewässer zu erschweren..
> 
> ...



Mein Beispiel ist härter, trotz eines gültigen Sportfischerpasses (ergo VDSF Mitglied) und der Tatsache das ich ein Gewässer eines VDSF zugehörigen Vereines befischen wollte, gab es in dem Verein keine Tageskarten, die Regelung war tatsächlich so das man erst eine "Empfehlung" eines Vereinsmitgliedes brauchte, selbst eine Empfehlung brachte nichts in manchen Fällen. die Empfehlung was quasi der Anstoss zu überlegen ob man den nun eine Tageskarte ausstellen würde.

Aber ok, mein Verein ist da auch nicht anders, Tageskarten oÄ werden erst nach eindringlichem "auf den Keks gehen" ausgestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



> Mein Beispiel ist härter,



Sag ich doch:
Besitzstandswahrung ..
;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch:
> Besitzstandswahrung ..
> ;-)



Hehe, wen der Vereinsvorstand die eigenen Mitglieder als zweibeinige Kormorane betitelt das ist auch bei mir Ebbe


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Mein Beispiel ist härter, trotz eines gültigen Sportfischerpasses (ergo VDSF Mitglied) und der Tatsache das ich ein Gewässer eines VDSF zugehörigen Vereines befischen wollte, gab es in dem Verein keine Tageskarten, die Regelung war tatsächlich so das man erst eine "Empfehlung" eines Vereinsmitgliedes brauchte, selbst eine Empfehlung brachte nichts in manchen Fällen. die Empfehlung was quasi der Anstoss zu überlegen ob man den nun eine Tageskarte ausstellen würde.
> 
> Aber ok, mein Verein ist da auch nicht anders, Tageskarten oÄ werden erst nach eindringlichem "auf den Keks gehen" ausgestellt.



Das hat aber auch rein GAR NICHTS mit dem VDSF zu tun mein lieber Denni.
Das ist EINZIG und ALLEINE Sache des Vereines, welcher die Rechte an seinen Gewässern inne hat.
Seitens des VDSF gibt es da keine Vorgaben.


Wie das ganze auch immer enden mag, es wird ein Kompromiß werden, wie in solchen Fällen durchaus üblich.

Man kann auch den VDSF Vereinen nicht einfach die Gewässer wegnehmen und in einen Pool stecken, rein rechtlich nicht möglich und würde an Enteignung grenzen, DAS kann auch niemand wollen...

Es sind zwei völlig verschiedene Strukturen die das verschmolzen werden sollen und je nach eigenen Interesse wird das DAV Mitglied sowie das VDSF Mitglied einiges gut und einiges schlecht finden.

ich für meinen Teil bin heilfroh, daß ich im Meer fische und mit den Verbänden recht wenig am Hut habe.
Von daher kann ich eine sehr unvoreingenommene Stellung beziehen und die "Bauchschmerzen" beider Seiten durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Eig schon, den ich weiß das Gastkarten nur an Verbandsmitglieder ausgegeben werden, steht so in den Regeln der betrofenen Vereine  Da hatte ich auf Unterstützung seitens des Verbandes gehofft. Fakt ist das ein guter Freund durchaus in meinen Verin will aber etstmal "probe" fischen will bevor er sich einen weiteren Verein ans Bein bindet... Aber das ist schon Vereinsmeierei...

Sicher ist das viel Verlangen meinerseits und auch rechtlich recht fragwürdig, dennoch zeigt der DAV auch das es "anders geht" O


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Es mag ja sein Denni, daß der VEREIN nur Karten an VERBANDSMITGLIEDER ausgibt, aber das hat nicht der der Verband vorgegeben sondern ist einzig und alleine Sache des VEREINES, der Verband redet dem Verein da nicht rein.
Wenn euer Vorstand was anderes erzählt, lügt er schlicht und ergreifend, dafür kann aber der Verband nix.

Da kannst du für deinen Freund beim Verband betteln wie du willst, die können gar nix machen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Das Grundproblem in Westdeutschland ist, daß die Gewässer den Vereinen gehören und nicht dem Verband (dieser hat ggf. eigene Gewässer, kenne das aus Hessen, aber nicht in der Anzahl wie der DAV).

Der VDSF stellvertretend seine Landesverbände sind lediglich eine Dachorganisation für die Vereine, also ein Verein in dem Vereine zusammengeschlossen sind.

Vereine im DAV haben in der regel wenig bis keine eigenen Gewässer, diese gehören dem DAV.

VÖLLIG andere Struktur und strukturgemäß somit näher bei den Anglern.


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem in Westdeutschland ist, daß die Gewässer den Vereinen gehören und nicht dem Verband (dieser hat ggf. eigene Gewässer, kenne das aus Hessen, aber nicht in der Anzahl wie der DAV).
> 
> Der VDSF stellvertretend seine Landesverbände sind lediglich eine Dachorganisation für die Vereine, also ein Verein in dem Vereine zusammengeschlossen sind.
> 
> ...


 
So soll auch der neue Verband werden, innerhalb der Landesverbände wird sich nichts ändern, die ehemaligen DAV - Verbände behalten ihre Gewässer und die ehemaligen VdSF Vereine die ihrigen auch. Nur der Dachverband wird eins.

Ein Traum : Ein einheitliches Fischereigesetz in Deutschland, alles in einen Pott und jedes Verbandsmitglied des neuen Verbandes kann überall mit der einheitlichen Prüfung angeln ...
Leider nur ein Traum.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Anders ist es auch nicht zu lösen, ohne daß sich ein Verband gänzlich auflösen müßte.
man kann einfach nicht den Vereinen einfach die Gewässer abnehmen, genausowenig wie man die DAv Gewässer an die Vereine verteilen kann.


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Gerade das auflösen und neugründen beinhaltet große Gefahren, sind doch denn auch alle Mitgliedschaften in Natur und Umweltschutzverbänden gelöscht. Ob der neue Verband oder seine Landesverbände denn neu aufgenommen werden, steht in den Sternen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Deswegen soll ja nicht aufgelöst und neugegründet werden, sondern der DAV im VDSF aufgehen - und daher auch meine "Bauchschmerzen"....


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Ach Thomas, 
warten wir doch erst einmal ab. Es werden Köpfe rollen, aber wenn die Funktionäre diese Fusion mit Inteligenz durchführen und nicht an ihren Stühlen kleben sondern sogar Platz machen für jüngere, wird etwas vernüftiges dabei rauskommen, zum wohle aller.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Solange die Landesverbände Ihre "Macht" behalten, ist es egal was für ein Dachverband übrig bleibt, denn der Dachverband besteht zum Großteil aus Delegierten der Landesverbände und bei denen ändert sich ja nix.

Der VDSF ist ist z.B. dem VHSF (Verband Hessischer Sportfischer) nicht weisungsbefugt, alles was im VDSF passiert ist das Ergebnis von Abstimmungen der Delegierten der einzelnen Landesverbände.

Ich sehe da auch kein großes Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



> wird etwas vernüftiges dabei rauskommen, zum wohle aller.


Das ist auch meine Hoffung, und das Positionspapoier geht ja auch in die richtige Richtung..

Aus den genannten Gründen traue ich der Sache aber eben erst dann, wenn sie in trockenen Tüchern ist und sich in die richtie Richtung bewegt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Naja, und wieder mehren sich meine Zweifel, gerade bei uns im Schleppangelforum gefunden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185246


Leider typisch und eigentlich unglaublich...


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

@Thomas,

das kommt von einem Landesverband und nicht vom VdSF - Dachverband, dass ist ein kleiner Unterschied. Stimmberechtigt im Landesverband sind nur die Deligierten der Vereine dieses Landesverbandes, im Dachverband die Deligierten der Vorstände aller Landesverbände.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen soll ja nicht aufgelöst und neugegründet werden, *sondern der DAV im VDSF aufgehen* - und daher auch meine "Bauchschmerzen"....



Für mich hat das ganze was von Vereinnahmen.

Die künftige Regelung Gewässerpool vs. Vereinseigentum macht mir dabei die größten Bauchschmerzen. Wie soll das werden?

Ehemelige VDSF-Mitglieder können dann nach Belieben den Gewässerpool des ehemaligen DAV nutzen? Ehemelige DAVler dann aber mit Sicherheit nicht den "Gewässerpool" des VDSF.

Weil, wenn das gegenseitig gewünscht wäre, gäbe es das bereits in dieser Form.

Kein VDSF-Verein wird seinen Tümpel der breiten Anglerschaft öffnen. Dazu sind die Strukturen viel zu verkrustet und - wie Thomas treffend bezeichnet hat - das besitzdenken viel zu fest in den Köpfen verankert.

Und gerade das ist es, was ich am DAV am aller meisten mag: ich such mir einen Verbandstümpel, setze mich ans Wasser und angele. Ich brauche mir keine Gedanken wegen irgendwelcher Gastkarten machen, muss mich nicht mit vereinsinternen Gewässerregeln auseinander setzen und bin quasi im gesamten Bundesland mit ein und demselben Regelwerk unterwegs.

Spinnen wir mal das Garn weiter: die Fusion ist abgeschlossen und der DAV quasi aufgelöst und in den VDSF übergegangen...

Bisher ist es so, dass ich am Anfang des Jahres meine Mitgliedschaft im DAV bezahle und damit für mein Bundesland Brandenburg (incl. Berlin in meinem Fall) die Angellizens für nahezu jeden Tümpel habe.

Nach der Fusion bezahle ich meinen Mitgliedsbeitrag wo? Beim VDSF? Bei einem VDSF-Verein? Kann ich dann auch einen Tümpel in bayern befischen, OHNE dort jeweils Vereinsmitglied zu sein?

Ich glaube nicht - oder kann es mir nicht vorstellen.

Ich finde das ganze mehr als unausgegoren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



> das kommt von einem Landesverband und nicht vom VdSF - Dachverband, dass ist ein kleiner Unterschied.


Nur marginal, meine Erfahrungen sind da mit dem Bundesverband auch nicht besser..


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

@wolkenkrieger:

Du bezahlst deinen Beitrag wie bisher bei Deinem Landesverband, da ändert sich nämlich nix, es ändert sich auf Landesverbandsebene gar nichts, bloß daß die DAV und VDSF Landesverbände dann in einem Bundesverband zusammengeschlossen sind und nicht mehr in zweien.

Am Gewässerpool ändert sich auch nix, auf Landesebene bleibt alles beim alten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur marginal, meine Erfahrungen sind da mit dem Bundesverband auch nicht besser..



Sieh' es doch mal positiv Thomas:

Nach einer Fusion sitzen im Bundesverband ehemalige VDSF sowie DAV Funktionäre, heißt die alten VDSF Köppe können nicht mehr einfach Ihr Ding durchziehen ohne Zustimmung der alten DAV Köppe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Das ist meine Hoffnung - Dass es anders wird, meine Befürchtung..


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

@ivo noch einmal,

auf Landesebene ändert sich überhaupt nichts, nur der Bundesverband wird zusammen geführt und erhält einen neuen Namen. Alles andere bleibt beim alten, was jetzt ein DAV Landesverband ist oder ein Vdsf Landesverband wird denn eben ein "Anglerverband" mit allen alten previlegien. ist doch garnicht so schwer.


----------



## Kxxxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Man sollte die Verbände nicht so pauschal sehen. Politisch stehe ich dem DAV näher als dem VDSF. Andererseits tut der RhFV (VDSF) mehr für seine Mitglieder, als der AGSB (DAV). Der Präsident des AGSB nebst seiner Geschäftsstelle geht aus meiner Sicht gar nicht. Der Präsident des RhFV nebst Geschäftsstelle funktioniert super. In anderen Regionen mag es wieder anders sein. Nach meiner Einschätzung geben die dem VDSF angeschlossenen regionalen Verbände deutlich mehr Hilfestellung für an ihre Vereine. Als Lobbyist der Angelfischerei ist der VDSF m. E. aber ein Totalausfall. Ideal wäre für mich ein gemeinsamer Dachverband der die Lobbyarbeit des DAV übernimmt und regionale Verbände die die Vereine unterstützen, wie es z.B. der RhFV macht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (9. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Daran Glaube ich nicht. Sobald der Zusammenschluss vollzogen ist wird man versuchen Einfluss auf die Landesverbände zu nehmen. Auf Zustände wie beim VDSF kann ich locker verzichten.


 Was stört dich denn konkret an den Zuständen in dem oder den Landesverbänden des VDSF?


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> VDSF hat keinen Gewässerfonds! Da macht jeder seins und bloß nichts teilen.
> 
> VDSF-Spitzen sitzten bei Politikern und "Naturschützern" auf dem Schoß. Bei solchen "Vertretern" brauch man keine Feinde mehr.


Ich gebe dir, was den VDSF angeht in vielen Punkten Recht. Dies alles betrifft aber nur den VDSF als Dachverband und nicht die Landesverbände des VDSF. Scherst du hier vielleicht beides über einen Kamm?

Gewässerfond ist eine feine Sache. Die Tatsache, dass du einen Pass vom DAV hast berechtigt dich aber nicht automatisch an den Gewässern des Gewässerfonds zu angeln. Hier wurde immer schon zwischen den Mitgliedern Ost und West unterschieden. 
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn<img src=" /><o></o>
In NRW stehen keine oder kaum Gewässer des DAV/Gewässerfond zur Verfügung. Was nutzt mir denn da der Gewässerfond?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



> Dies alles betrifft aber nur den VDSF als Dachverband und nicht die Landesverbände des VDSF


Sind noch schlimmer als der Dachverband, zumindest bei uns in Baden - Württemberg:
Die treten für Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot etc. ein..

Einen Verband, der den Anglern das Leben schwerer machen will, braucht kein Angler...


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind noch schlimmer als der Dachverband, zumindest bei uns in Baden - Württemberg:
> Die treten für Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot etc. ein..
> 
> Einen Verband, der den Anglern das Leben schwerer machen will, braucht kein Angler...


Na ja, für Angelvereine haben die Landesverbände des VDSF durchaus ihre Vorteile. Dies kann ich in sofern beurteilen, als wir mit unserem Verein sowohl in dem einen, als auch in dem anderen Verband waren. Allerdings will ich hier auch nicht die Landesverbände des VDSF schön reden. An anderer Stelle hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, dass ich kein Verständnis dafür habe, dass der Rheinische Fischereiverband seinen Mitgliedsvereinen untersagt, die eigene Vereinsjugend selber auf die Fischerprüfung vorzubereiten.
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn<img src=" /><o></o>
Am besten wäre es, man käme ohne Verbände aus. Da ist mir aber noch keine Möglichkeit eingefallen, vergleichbar günstig an Versicherungsschutz heranzukommen.<o></o>


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Für mich ist und bleibt der VDSF das::v
> 
> Egal ob Dach- oder Landesverbände. Mir erschließt sich auch nicht was der VDSF so gutes für seine Vereine tut. Er fördert doch geradezu die "Kleinstaaterei" in der Gewässerbetreuung.
> 
> Das der Gewässerfonds in den "neuen Bundesländern" nicht funktioniert ist mir klar. Da will jeder seine Pfründe verteidigen und keiner was abgeben. Dann ist es natürlich schwierig mit anderen Fonds zu kooperieren.


 
Deine Äußerungen sind etwa genau so Differenziert, wie die, der Wessis über die Ossis nach der Wiedervereinigung.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
Was heißt hier: Keiner will etwas abgeben. In NRW gibt es keine natürlichen Seen. Bei den Meisten Seen und Teichen ist es so, dass die Mitglieder einzelner Angelvereine aus den Gewässern ihn nicht selten Jahrzehnten langer mühseliger Arbeit überhaupt erst ein Gewässer geschaffen haben, dass sich zu beangeln lohnt. Ich kann schon verstehen, dass diese Leute ihr Gewässer nur den Mitgliedern ihres Vereins vorbehalten wollen. Es steht ja jedem frei in den entsprechenden Verein einzutreten. Ich sehe daran nichts verwerfliches oder kritikwürdiges. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Für den Rheinischen Fischereiverband kann ich sagen, dass diese eigens Fischbiologen beschäftigen, die den Vereinen helfend zu Seite stehen. Die Kosten für die Ausbildung des Gewässerwarts durch Lehrgänge in Aalbaum werden ebenfalls übernommen. Vergleichbares bietet der Landesverband des DAV in NRW nicht an.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Du selber räumst ja schon ein, dass die Gewässerfond- Sache in NRW nicht funktioniert. Wie viel Sinn sollte es aber dann machen, in den Landesverband DAV in NRW einzutreten?<o></o>


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Genau Kolja, genau das wurde ja schon seitenlang geschrieben:
VDSF:
Besitzstandswahrer für Vereine und Funktionäre, während der DAV immerhin versucht was für die normalen Angler zu machen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Also für mich liegt der Knackpunkt hier :
*Zitat Anfang*: Die Kommission ist im Ergebnis eines Rechtsgutachtens
einheitlich der Meinung, dass der gemeinsame Verband den Status als anerkannter
Naturschutzverband und Umweltverband erhält. Da der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer
diesen Status bereits langjährig gesichert hat, der Deutsche Anglerverband jedoch noch nicht,
bleibt ausschließlich aus diesem Grund die Alternative der Vereinigung beider Verbände
durch *Aufnahme* des DAV in den VDSF. *Zitat Ende*

.....und wenn es dann endlich soweit ist, heißt es wieder : " ....und willst Du nicht mein Bruder sein, so schlag ich Dir den Schädel ein." 
Den Beweis hat gerade der VDSF in den vergangenen Jahren mehrfach angetreten.
Das Argument mit der "starken Anglerlobby" oder der " Lobbyarbeit für die Anglerschaft machen und deren Rechte wahren und achten " zieht bei mir nicht.
Warum fusionieren ADAC, AVD und ACE nicht ??? Die könnten dann die Lobbyarbeit für die gebeutelten Autofahrer übernehmen und sich gegen die überteuerten Spritpreise stark machen. Da gehts doch auch mit mehrerereren Vereinen, Clubs etc.
Für mich geht es wiedermal um Macht und Knete sowie die Missionierung der letzten Mohikaner aus dem Osten.
Einer Abstimmung der DAV-Mitglieder über Beitritt, Eintritt, Übernahme, Fusion oder wie immer das Kind genannt werden sollte, stände ich weitaus aufgeschlossener gegenüber.

MfG   Schlotterschätt  #h


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau Kolja, genau das wurde ja schon seitenlang geschrieben:
> VDSF:
> Besitzstandswahrer für Vereine und Funktionäre, während der DAV immerhin versucht was für die normalen Angler zu machen.


 
Du hast es sicher nicht so gemeint, aber die Einteilung in 
vereinsloser Angler = normaler Angler und <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




<o></o>
Wer sich dies anschauen möchte, kann gerne dem nachstehenden Link folgen: (http://www.agsb.net/Aufnahmeantrag Vereine.pdf)

Dort führt der AGSB in seinem Briefkopf ausdrücklich auf, dass er Mitglied im Naturschutzbund Deutschland e.V. (kurz: NABU) ist.<o></o>
<o></o>
Vielen Dank AGSB, dass du dem NABU so die Treue hältst! <o></o>


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Also für mich liegt der Knackpunkt hier :
> *Zitat Anfang*: Die Kommission ist im Ergebnis eines Rechtsgutachtens
> einheitlich der Meinung, dass der gemeinsame Verband den Status als anerkannter
> Naturschutzverband und Umweltverband erhält. Da der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer
> ...


Die Abstimmung wir auch erfolgen, nur bist du nicht Mitglied des DAV, sondern nur Mitglied des Landesverbandes des DAV. Mitglied des DAV dürfen nur Landesverbände oder Spezialverbände, nicht aber einzelne Vereine oder Angler sein. Es werden sich also irgendwan die knapp 2 Hände voll Präsidenten der Landes- und Spezialverbände treffen und abstimmen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Zum Thema DAV und "neue Bundesländer", ist mir vollkommen egal was da drüben verbrochen wird. Mir wärs lieber der DAV bleibt in den "alten Ländern" und das wars.


 
Verstehe, dann willst du auch nur deinen Besitzstand wahren. #6


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die Abstimmung wir auch erfolgen, nur bist du nicht Mitglied des DAV, sondern nur Mitglied des Landesverbandes des DAV. Mitglied des DAV dürfen nur Landesverbände oder Spezialverbände, nicht aber einzelne Vereine oder Angler sein. Es werden sich also irgendwan die knapp 2 Hände voll Präsidenten der Landes- und Spezialverbände treffen und abstimmen.



Na Jott sei Dank klärt mich endlich eener uff. 
Also war ick seit 1962 erst Mitglied einer Ortsgruppe  im Kreisfachausschuß Berlin- Pankow des Bezirksfachausschusses Berlin im Deutschen- Anglerverband der DDR. 
In meinem Ausweis stand : 
Deutscher-Anglerverband der DDR
Mitgliedsbuch
                                                626223
Da hab ick mich dann fälschlicherweise für'n DAV-Mitglied jehalten ? Und dit bei rund 25 Jahren Leitungs-bzw. Vorstandsarbeit......|bigeyes
Jut, jetzt steht uff meener Karte :
Deutscher Anglerverband
Landesverband Berlin e.V.
Mitgliedskarte
bin noch in dem gleichen Verein und ick bin nu keen DAV-Mitglied mehr ???|kopfkrat
Naja, wenn Du dit sagst, wird dit schon passen. 

MfG    Schlotterschätt #h

P.S.  ....Übrigens, wo liegt' n Swisttal  ?


----------



## Big Man (11. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Als gelerter DDR Angler habe ich mir als 12 Jähriger keine Gedanken gemacht ob die SED die Gewässer verstaatlicht hat. Ich fand es bloß klasse überall angeln zu dürfen.
Da in Thüringen einige der DAV Vorstände sich vom VDSF beschwatzen lassen haben ist zwar auch nicht schön denn genau deswegen haben wir in Thüringen 3 Dachverbände TLAV (VDSF) und VANT und OTAF beide DAV. Unser Verein ist im TLAV und nutzt den Gewässerverband mit ca 50 Gewässern. So kann ich an vielen Gewässern angeln und das für kleines Geld (81,- €). Unser Dachverband möchte die Vereinigung. Dazu sind aber vorher die Mitglieder gefragt wurden und die haben abgestimmt. Damit hat der Dachverband den Auftrag bekommen. Demokratisch wie es sein sollte.
Uns als Angler wären natürlich die "Alten" Bedingungen recht aber das wird wohl nicht kommen. Somit muss man einen Kompromiss machen. wie der aussieht ????. Nach Auskunft unseres Dachverband meint das auch das Verhältnis der Mitglieder DAV / VDSF Beachtung findet mal sehen wie das dann Praktisch geht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Die Sache mit der Vereinsmeierei des VDSF auf der einen und dem Gewässerfond des DAV auf der anderen sind ja nun eindeutig historisch bedingt. In einer solchen Situation kann man vernünftiger Weise auf Landesebene nur alles beim alten lassen, heißt: Im Osten bleibt es bei Gewässerfond und im Westen bei den Vereinen. Ich schätze auch mal, dass genau das am Ende herauskommen wird. Ich würde mir daher keine Sorgen machen. Das Rad der Geschichte lässt sich halt nicht einfach zurückdrehen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Das ist auch gut so.
> 
> Dann frage ich mich allerdings warum der Zusammenschluss sein muss.


 Weil man gemeinsam Probleme besser lösen kann (die man alleine gar nicht hätte|supergri).

Mal im Ernst: Die Interessen lassen sich gegenüber der Politik eben besser Vertreten, wenn man mit einer starken Stimme und nicht mit zwei schwächeren Stimmen spricht. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass sich in Punkto Interessenvertretung gegenüber der Politik der DAV durchsetzt.


----------



## Pinn (12. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Das ich nicht lache. Starke Stimme.|uhoh: Das klappt nie. Das Ende vom Lied wird sein das der Verband allem Zustimmt was NABU und Politik auf den Tisch legen und wenns ein Angelverbot ist.


Ich finde das aufeinander Zugehen der beiden Verbände spannend! 

Allerdings kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der DAV dazu bereit ist, seine jetzige Programmatik aufzugeben. Das würde nämlich bedeuten, sich selber mit den eigenen Zielsetungen und dazu noch freiwillig auslöschen zu lassen.

Eher glaube ich, dass ein Teil der VDSF-Funktionäre erkannt hat, so kann es nicht weitergehen! Wenn man als Verband weiter bestehen will, muss man sich an der Interessenslage der Mitglieder in den angeschlossenen Vereinen orientieren. Und die Interessenslage dieser Mitglieder in den VDSF-Vereinen entspricht eher den Zielsetzungen des DAV...

Also bleibt es auch weiterhin spannend, egal ob mit oder ohne NABU! 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Pinn schrieb:


> Ich finde das aufeinander Zugehen der beiden Verbände spannend!
> 
> Allerdings kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der DAV dazu bereit ist, seine jetzige Programmatik aufzugeben. Das würde nämlich bedeuten, sich selber mit den eigenen Zielsetungen und dazu noch freiwillig auslöschen zu lassen.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich ähnlich. In NRW arbeitet der Landesverband des VDSF sogar daran, das Landesfischereigesetz in derweise ändern zulassen, dass das mindestalter für Angler auf 8 Jahre herabgesetzt wir. - Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder.


----------



## Kxxxxx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Wenn ich die Sache mit dem Gewässerfond richtig verstanden habe, dann existiert dieser doch auf Landesebene und nicht auf Bundesebene. Da bei den Landesverbänden alles beim Alten bleibt, bleibt auch beim Gewässerfond alles beim Alten. Damit kann ein Rheinländer wie ich eben nicht ohne weiteres in der Saale angeln. Umgekehrt kann der Anhaltiner auch nicht ohne weiteres an mein Vereinsgewässer. Den Status als anerkannten Natur- und Umweltschutzverband aufrecht zu erhalten ist sinnvoll, da man auf dieser Weise eine deutlich bessere Position bei den Behörden hat. Man kann Mitglieder in die Landschaftsbeiräte entsenden usw. Ich sehe derzeit nicht, was sich bei einem Zusammenschluss der Bundesverbände zum Negativen ändern könnte.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

@KoljaK

Grundsätzlich siehst den aktuellen Zustand richtig - mit einer Ausnahme:

ich als DAVler kann für den Gewässerfond eines anderen DAV-Landesverbandes eine grundsätzliche Berechtigung erwerben (mich als Brandenburger würde beispielsweise MeckPom und Sachsen zusätzlich jeweils 10 Euro pro Jahr kosten, soweit ich die Preise richtig widergebe).

Damit stehen mir quasi die kompletten DAV-Gewässer bundesweit zur Verfügung - und das ganze für einen vergleichsweise sehr niedrigen Unkostenbeitrag.

Würde ich dies beim VDSF bzw. dessen Vereine versuchen ... ich will mir die Summe gar nicht vorstellen müssen :c


----------



## Big Man (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @KoljaK
> 
> Grundsätzlich siehst den aktuellen Zustand richtig - mit einer Ausnahme:
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir mal einen Tipp.

Ich weiß, dass der TLAV (VDSF) bei uns in Thüringen auch Verträge mit MeckPom usw hat. Das heißt da gibt es sicher auch die Möglichkeit das Partnerverbände des DAV auch bei uns recht Preiswert angeln dürfen. Ob das auch mit euch geht kann ich nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen.
Aber so wie es bei dir ist ist es bei uns auch mit den Anhaltinern und MeckPommernen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es. Der Gewässerfonds wird von den einzelnen Landesverbänden gebildet, die sich dann regional (östliche Bundesländer) zusammengeschlossen haben.
> 
> Und gerade dieser Fonds steht auf dem Spiel, da es für ihn keinerlei Garantien gibt. Die neu Satzung und das Positionspapier sind nach dem Zusammenschluss auch änderbar.
> 
> Gebraucht wird ein schriftlicher Vertrag dem alle bereits jetzt teilnehmendem Verbände beitreten und der ebenfalls schriftlich durch den neuen Bundesverband garantiert wird, vor dem Zusammenschluss.


Da hast du m. E. unbegründete Ängste. Der jeweilige Landesverband verfügt über Gewässer. Über die Nutzung dieser Gewässer werden Pachtverträge bestehen. Auf diese Pachtverträge kann der Bundesverband aber nicht zugreifen. Oder anders gesagt: Die Landesverbände sind einem Angelverein in den alten Bundesländern vergleichbar (nur viel größer und mit mehr Gewässern). Und genauso wenig, wie jetzt der Bundesverband unserem kleinen Angelverein reinreden kann, wie wir mit dem Gewässer verfahren sollen, so wenig kann er es bei dem einzelnen Landesverband. Dem VDSF geht es auch nicht darum alle Gewässer der neuen Bundesländer zu vereinnahmen. Der VDSF will lediglich eine Regelung, die es den Anglern aus den alten Bundesländern für einen Betrag xy ermöglicht in den Gewässern des Gewässerfonds zu angeln.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Kxxxxx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Ein kleiner Ausflug in das Vereinsrecht:
Verbände sind eingetragene Vereine (e.V.). Vereine geben sich eine Satzung. Diese Satzung gilt für alle Vereinsmitglieder (und zwar nur für Vereinsmitglieder). Die Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes sind ausschließlich die Landesverbände. Wenn die Satzung des Bundesverbandes in einer Weise geändert wird, die einem Landesverband nicht mehr passt, tritt er einfach aus dem Bundesverband aus und fertig ist. Mit Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft ist dann der Landesverband nicht mehr an die Satzung des Bundesverbandes gebunden. So etwas passiert sehr selten. Vor kurzem ging durch die Presse, dass der Bayrische Landesjagdverband austrat.
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


<o></o>


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



KoljaK schrieb:


> ...Der VDSF will lediglich eine Regelung, die es den Anglern aus den alten Bundesländern für einen Betrag xy ermöglicht in den Gewässern des Gewässerfonds zu angeln....[/SIZE][/FONT]



Und was bekommen die DAV-Angler aus den neuen Bundesländern im Gegenzug? Nichts!! 
Denn keiner, oder die wenigsten, dieser selbstherrlichen VDSF-Vereinsmeier wird einen Ex-DAV Angler an seinem Heiligen Wasser so einfach angeln lassen. Es ist ja jetzt schon schwer genug, oder gar unmöglich, Gastkarten zu bekommen.  
Aber ist schon klar, wenn ich der VDSF (oder deren Mitglied) wäre würde mir eine sollche "Lösung", die Einverleibung des DAV mit allem was der hat, sehr gut gefallen. Ich kann nur hoffen das die Verantwortlichen des DAV zu Vernunft kommen und rechtzeitig merken was da gespielt wird. Denn eine "Lösung" die nur einem Dient ist keine!


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Das Ende vom Lied wird sein das der Verband allem Zustimmt was NABU und Politik auf den Tisch legen und wenns ein Angelverbot ist.



Mal ganz ehrlich, ein gewisses Maß an Paranoia muß man schon mitbringen um darauf zu kommen...

Niemand außer Peta fordert ein Angelverbot und die nimmt nicht mal in Ihrem Mutterland Amerika jemand wirklich ernst, daß spricht Bände 

Finde es immer sehr lustig, wenn sich Angler als die wahren Natur und Tierschützer ausgeben, zeugt von ebensolcher Engstirnigkeit wie sie den anderen Natur- und Tierschützern vorgeworfen wird.

Achja, die Grünen sind ja auch noch an allem schuld 

Moment, das geht ja gar nicht, wenn an allem schon NABU, BUND und Greenpeace schuld sind, bleibt für die Grünen ja gar nix mehr übrig... Oh Schreck was jetzt? 


PS: Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten verzichte da auf mein Copyright


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Der VDSF will lediglich eine Regelung, die es den Anglern aus den alten Bundesländern für einen Betrag xy ermöglicht in den Gewässern des Gewässerfonds zu angeln.<o></o>



Wenn das tatsächlich so in der Form gewünscht wäre, gäbe es eine solche Regelung bereits.

Aber der Gegenpart würde bedeuten, dass die DAVler für einen Betrag xy an allen Vereinsgewässern des VDSF fischen dürften.

Und wie realistisch das ist, brauch hier wohl keiner zu spekulieren oder?

Ich habe Meinungen aus dem KAV gehört zu den Fusionsverhandlungen ... da ist keiner wirklich begeistert von dem, was "die Oberen" da durchziehen wollen.

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt eigentlich egal - was für mich zählt (und das bereits seit über 20 Jahren!) ist, dass ich meine Gewässerübersicht hernehme, mein TomTom füttere (nun gut - das nun nicht seit 20 Jahren :q) und mich an einen Tümpel setze, der eine DAV-Gewässernummer hat. Und zwar im gesamten Bundesland und auch in Berlin. Ich will nicht zu einem Vereinsheini hinlaufen müssen und hoffen, dass dem mein Dreitagebart grad nicht passt, damit der mir eine Gastkarte ausstellt.


----------



## Kxxxxx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Und was bekommen die DAV-Angler aus den neuen Bundesländern im Gegenzug? Nichts!!
> Denn keiner, oder die wenigsten, dieser selbstherrlichen VDSF-Vereinsmeier wird einen Ex-DAV Angler an seinem Heiligen Wasser so einfach angeln lassen. Es ist ja jetzt schon schwer genug, oder gar unmöglich, Gastkarten zu bekommen.
> Aber ist schon klar, wenn ich der VDSF (oder deren Mitglied) wäre würde mir eine sollche "Lösung", die Einverleibung des DAV mit allem was der hat, sehr gut gefallen. Ich kann nur hoffen das die Verantwortlichen des DAV zu Vernunft kommen und rechtzeitig merken was da gespielt wird. Denn eine "Lösung" die nur einem Dient ist keine!


Auch die DAVler haben jetzt schon die Möglichkeit an fast allen Gewässer in den neuen Bundesländern zu angeln, da Vorgaben für Gastanglerkarten bestehen. Der Punkt ist einfach der, dass der Gewässerfond nicht das Problem ist. An dieser Stelle wird sich weder für die VDSFler, noch von den DAVlern viel ändern. Die Ängste sind ja daher unbegründet.


----------



## Kxxxxx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung! Ich hoffe ich kann in meinem Verein/Verband noch einige überzeugen das diese Gaben nicht gut ist.
> 
> Vielleicht ziehen ja einige andere Vereine/Verbände des DAV mit. Als Mitglied habe ich schließlich auch ein Stimmrecht.


Mach dir da mal nicht zu viele Hoffnungen. Mauern sind selten von Bestand. Dies gilt auch für Verbände. - Aber ich merke schon, dass du kein Interesse daran hast, positiv in eine gemeinsame Zukunft zu schauen. Wahrscheinlich war in der DDR auch alles besser. Und dabei wird doch sonst vorwiegend den Wessis vorgeworfen, dass sie die Mauer wieder aufbauen wollen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Auch die DAVler haben jetzt schon die Möglichkeit an fast allen Gewässer in den neuen Bundesländern zu angeln, da Vorgaben für *Gastanglerkarten* bestehen.



Gastangelkarten - genau! Und zwar für jeden Tümpel einzeln. und wenn die Kontingente aufgebraucht sind, dann sind sie eben aufgebraucht. Dann ist nix mit Gastangeln usw.

Und es ist schön, dass das nur in den neuen Bundesländern so ist - wo ohnehin der größte Teil der Gewässer entweder zum Fond des DAV gehören oder aber es sich grundsätzlich um ein Produktionsgewässer handelt, wo der Fischer dann die Tageskarten ausgibt.

Was ist mit den alten Ländern? Da guckste mit deinem DAV-Ausweis reichlich tief in die Röhre.

Ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, gebe aber folgendes zu bedenken:

Der VDSF hat eigentlich KEINEN Handlunsgbedarf. Er hat seine Vereine, ist anerkannter Naturschutz-Trallala *gg* und im groben und ganzen funktioniert das alles auch reibungslos.

Für den VDSF gibt es eigentlich oberflächlich betrachtet nur eines, was ihn wirklich dazu reizen dürfte, sich mit dem DAV an einen Tisch zu setzen: die Tausende ha Wasserfläche, auf der der DAV sitzt.

Meine Sparkasse um die Ecke gibt mir einen Kredit auch nur, weil sie an den Zinsen verdient und mir im Ernstfall das Haus unterm Ar*** wegpfänden kann. Die Sparkasse muss nicht zu mir kommen ... ich bin der Bittsteller in dieser Konstellation.

Und so ganz sachte beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass bei der geplanten Zusammenführung eine ähnliche Konstellation vorliegt. Was nach außen propagiert wird (gemeinsame Stimme, Naturschutz, tralla) ist das eine - was hinter verschlossenen Türen dann tatsächlich abgeht, was ganz ganz anderes.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Auch die DAVler haben jetzt schon die Möglichkeit an fast allen Gewässer in den neuen Bundesländern zu angeln, da Vorgaben für Gastanglerkarten bestehen. Der Punkt ist einfach der, dass der Gewässerfond nicht das Problem ist. An dieser Stelle wird sich weder für die VDSFler, noch von den DAVlern viel ändern. Die Ängste sind ja daher unbegründet.



Ich merke schon wir sprechen zwar die selbe Sprache, verstehen tun wir uns deshalb aber noch lange nicht.|kopfkrat
Das ich als DAV-Mitglied in den Gewässern meines Landesverbandes und eventuell der benachbarten Landesverbände, in den neuen Bundesländer angeln kann/darf, damit erzählst Du mir doch nichts neues. 

Und warum soll der DAV seinen gesamten Gewässerfond für Angler des VDSF öffnen? Wenn umgekehrt nicht mal ansatzweise etwas gleichwertiges zurück kommt. 
Der VDSF verfährt scheinbar weiter nach dem Moto: "Nehmen seliger denn Geben."
Aber wie schon gesagt, wenn ich aus so einen Deal bloß Vorteile heraus ziehe, wie der VDSF, dann kann ich natürlich laut schreien das das eine super Sache ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Meine mehr als kritische Einstellung zum VdSF hab ich schon mehrfach geäußert. Auch meine Bedenken gegen einen Zusammenschluß.
Der Gedanke mit den Gewässerfonds ist mir dabei allerdings noch nicht gekommen. Ich halte das auch für marginal. 
Der allergrößte Teil der Angler in den alten BL wird auf Grund der Entfernungen, wenn überhaupt, nur im Urlaub dort angeln können. Das kann er mit Erlaubniskarten auch schon heute. 
Die paar Kröten die man - vielleicht - spart, machen den Kohl bestimmt nicht fett. Außerdem hat auch der VdSF Verbandsgewässer, wenn auch aus topografischen Gründen nicht so viele. 
Da man sowieso immer nur in einem Gewässer angeln kann, ist das völlig Banane. 

Viel wichtiger und auch bedenklicher ist die zukünftige angelpolitische Richtung. Der VdSF hat sich schon immer durch vorauseilenden Gehorsam in Sachen Tierschutz, und damit verbundenen Verboten,  ausgezeichnet. Das ist der Punkt, auf den allerhöchstes Augenmerk gerichtet werden muss.
Gelingt die Fusion im Sinne der Angelfischerei, heißt, sind im VdSF die Funktionäre wirklich aufgewacht, bzw. gelingt es den DAVlern die VdSFler auf die richtige Schiene zu bringen, dann ist der Zusammenschluß goldrichtig. Ein großer Verband ist wesentlich wirkungsvoller als zwei kleine, die sich zudem auch noch bekriegen. 

Was mir aber richtig Sorgen macht.

Wenn ich hier so lese, welche geringschätzige Meinung von einigen DAVlern gegenüber Ihren eigenen Funktionären entgegengbracht wird, und das begründet sein sollte, dann wird das nix anderes als eine Übernahme des DAV durch den VdSF.

Ihr kennt eure Funktionäre besser als ich. Sind die wirklich so naiv und trottelig, dass sie einfach alles herschenken und sich dem VdSF ergeben ? 

Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Es wurde viel über irgendwelche Mitgliedschaften und Naturschutz gequatscht, diese Themen sind, zumindest hier, für den normalen Angler eher fünftrangig.



Mal ganz ehrlich ivo, wenn einem Angler der Naturschutz fünfrangig ist, sollte er sein Tun vielleicht etwas überdenken?

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, auch ich habe meine Bedenken, nur sehe ich es eher ähnlich wie Ralle24.

In meinen Augen liegt das Grundproblem am besitzstandswahrenden Denken BEIDER Seiten und das nicht mal auf Funktionärsebene sondern eher bei denen, die sich einfach irgendwelchen Parolen derjenigen anschließen die sowieso immer gegen alles sind was Veränderung bedeutet.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Nochwas ivo, nur zum Verständnis meiner Position.

Ich selbst bin in keinem Verein oder Verband, meine Gewässer sind offen für alle die einen Fischereischein besitzen, egal was an der Verbandsspitze passiert, es betrifft mich nicht, für "meine" Ostsee ändert sich nichts, da hat der Verband eigentlich nix zu melden, er kann höchstens wie in der Hohwachter Bucht geschehen, versuchen auf den Bürgermeister Einfluß zu nehmen bei der Ausweisung eines Schutzgebietes in dem zwar gebadet werden kann etc. aber das Angeln nur erlaubt ist, wenn man mit Wathose ins Wasser steigt.
Der genannte Verband ist übrigend ein VDSF Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein und lt. Fernsehbericht ist der Bürgermeister offen für Vorschläge und ein "Begehungsstreifen" an Land soll auch das fischen vom Ufer aus genehmigen.
Sprechen wir mal vorsichtig von Erfolg 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich bin da echt neutral eingestellt, weil es mich eben wenig bis gar nicht betrifft.
Also nicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen sondern als Anregung zum Nachdenken auffassen, ok? #h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was mir aber richtig Sorgen macht.
> 
> Wenn ich hier so lese, welche geringschätzige Meinung von einigen DAVlern gegenüber Ihren eigenen Funktionären entgegengbracht wird, und das begründet sein sollte, dann wird das nix anderes als eine Übernahme des DAV durch den VdSF.
> 
> Ihr kennt eure Funktionäre besser als ich. Sind die wirklich so naiv und trottelig, dass sie einfach alles herschenken und sich dem VdSF ergeben ?



Bei meinem wenigen Kontakt mit Funktionären des DAV durfte ich mangelnde Kenntnis der eigenen Gewässerordnung, eine Vorliebe für nicht-öffentliches Hinterzimmergekungel und vorauseilenden Gehorsam gegenüber dem Gesetzgeber feststellen. Insofern, Ralf, befürchte ich, es handelt sich in der Tat um einfach gestrickte Leute, die nicht ganz begriffen haben, wie Interessenvertretung funktioniert...


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Gut, dann habe ich dich da mißverstanden, nix für ungut #h

Die Regelungen zu C&R legt übrigens kein Verband fest sondern das Tierschutzgesetz, lediglich die Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes ist bei den Verbänden verschieden und nicht mal auf Funktio
närsebene, denn die Umsetzung der Auslegung erfolgt in den Landesverbänden und den angeschlossenen Vereinen und die sind recht frei in Ihren Entscheidungen.

Bindend sind aber nur Tierschutzgesetz, Fischereigesetz, Fischreiverordnung. 

Wie gesagt, bin ich in keinem Verein und keinem Verband, ich habe einen Fischereischein und gut ist, bei uns an der Küste wird gerade beim Meerforellenangeln sehr viel C&R betrieben und niemanden interessiert es wirklich.

Was Mitgliedschaften etc. betrifft, die Anerkennung als Naturschutzorganisation darf auf keinen Fall aufgegeben werden, die würden die Verbände heute so nie wieder bekommen, sie stärkt aber die Verbände ungemein bei Konflikten.

Und noch immer gilt:
Auf Landesebene ändert sich nix, die Landesverbände machen weiter Ihr Ding bloß treffen sich bei Versammlungen des neuen Bundesverbandes eben ALLE Delegierten ALLER Landesverbände.

Nichts anderes ist der Bundesverband, eine Versammlung der Delegierten der einzelnen Landesverbände, der Präsident eines vereinten Bundesverbandes ist derjenige der Delegierten, der die meisten Stimmen aller Delegierten bekommt, aus welchem Landesverband auch immer.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Wieso rausdrängen?
Das Präsidium wird gewählt, zugegeben gibt es weniger DAV Landesverbände als VDSF Landesverbände.

Ich würde aber nicht alles einfach schwarz sehen, es gibt VDSF Landesverbände die sind selbst mit dem VDSF nicht besonders glücklich.

Es läuft alles über Mehrheitsentscheidungen, und wie das bei Mehrheitsentscheidungen so ist, wird irgendeiner damit nicht zufrieden sein.

Ivo, es steht jeden frei sich aktiv zu beteiligen.


Demokratie ist manchmal furchtbar, ich weiß 
Bei manchen Sachen wünschte ich mir auch der Kaiser selbst zu sein 

Geht aber nicht, den gibts nicht mehr 


Man verzeihe mir den Ausflug in die Politik aber es funktioniert bei den Verbänden nicht anders als im Bundestag, zugegeben in vereinfachter Form aber vom Prinzip her gleich.

Das Ganze lebt vom Mitmachen.

Nur meckern hilft uns auch ja auch nicht die Merkel wieder loszuwerden 

Mit Verlaub erinnern mich solche Threads ab und an daran wie sich Wahlverweigerer nach der Bundestagswahl aufführen 


@Moderatoren:
falls euch das jetzt zu weit in die politische Ecke gegangen ist, löscht es einfach #h


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @Moderatoren:
> falls euch das jetzt zu weit in die politische Ecke gegangen ist, löscht es einfach #h



Ganz im Gegenteil!
Du sprichst mir sowas von aus der Seele, dass ich mich einfach nur uneingeschränkt Deiner Aussage anschließen kann... #6


----------



## Kxxxxx (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine mehr als kritische Einstellung zum VdSF hab ich schon mehrfach geäußert. Auch meine Bedenken gegen einen Zusammenschluß.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der allergrößte Teil der Angler in den alten BL wird auf Grund der Entfernungen, wenn überhaupt, nur im Urlaub dort angeln können. Das kann er mit Erlaubniskarten auch schon heute. <o></o>
> Die paar Kröten die man - vielleicht - spart, machen den Kohl bestimmt nicht fett. Außerdem hat auch der VdSF Verbandsgewässer, wenn auch aus topografischen Gründen nicht so viele. <o></o>
> Da man sowieso immer nur in einem Gewässer angeln kann, ist das völlig Banane. <o></o>
> <o></o>
> ...


<o></o>
<o> </o>
Genau das ist es, was hier seit Tagen klar zu machen versuche. Auch ich hatte mich bereits dazu geäußert, dass ich dem DAV politisch näher stehe als dem VDSF. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Die ganzen Ängste, die hier offenbart werden sind auch nichts anderes als der Versuch der Besitzstandswahrung; also genau das, was eigentlich dem VDSF und seinen Vereinen vorgeworfen wird. Dies sollten, die hier schreibenden DAVler, sich selber einmal ganz mutig einräumen. Dann können wir wenigsten in diesem Punkt auf Augenhöhe weiter diskutieren.  Ich finde diese Haltung auch gar nicht verwerflich. Man soll nur nicht in einem Anflug von Ostalgie den Blick für die Realität menschlicher Unzulänglichkeit verlieren. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Der Gewässerfond ist für die meisten „Wessis“ völlig Banane. Jedenfalls ist er das für mich, weil ich sicherlich nicht jede Woche 500 km fahren werde um mal in einem dieser Gewässer zu angeln. Und für die ein oder zweimal im Jahr kann ich mir dann durchaus eine Tageskarte leisten. Aus unserm Angelverein kenne ich z.B. nur einen einzigen der regelmäßig in Gewässern des Gewässerfonds fischt. Regelmäßig heißt hierbei zwei Wochen im Jahr, während seines Jahresurlaub, den er regelmäßig in Meck-Pom verbringt.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Für mich ist viel wichtiger, als der Gewässerfonds, dass sich die DAV-Funktionäre im gemeinsamen Bundesverband politisch durchsetzen. Würde dies gelingen, erhielten die Angler in Deutschland auf einen Schlag eine um einiges stärkere Lobby. Für die anstehenden Probleme werden wir eine starke Lobby brauchen, die vor allem durch die Uneinigkeit unserer beiden Verbände geschwächt wurde. Da haben wir uns von teilweise obskuren Naturschutzorganisationen ganz schön die Butter vom Brot hohlen lassen. Besser sagt man hier aber wohl ganz vegan: „Die Margarine von der Vollkornschnitte.“<o></o>


----------



## Kxxxxx (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Zu den Mitgliedschaften ist meine Meinung oben zu lesen. Aber gut.
> 
> Gerade bei dem Bundesverband habe ich dann so meine Bauchschmerzen. Das neu Präsidium soll paritätisch besetzt werden. Schön und gut. Was wird dann bei der nächsten Wahl? Ist es dann nicht ein leichtes für den alt-VDSF die Kandidaten des alt-DAV rauszudrängen? Habe übrigens diese Frage auch den Maßgeblichen stellen des DAV gestellt. Mal schauen was bei rum kommt.


 
Warum unterstellst du, dass die Delegierten der VDSF Landesverbände der teils seltsamen politischen Auffassungen des VDSF- Oberen hörig sind? – Hast du so wenig Vertrauen in die Kraft des besseren Argumentes? – Vielleicht warten einige Delegierte auch nur darauf, dass sie mal ein paar anders gestrickte Leute in den Bundesvorstand bekommen. Und vielleicht hat ja die DAV Politik auch bei den Delegierten der VDSF- Landesverbände eine Mehrheit.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## antonio (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



KoljaK schrieb:


> <o></o>
> <o> </o>
> Genau das ist es, was hier seit Tagen klar zu machen versuche. Auch ich hatte mich bereits dazu geäußert, dass ich dem DAV politisch näher stehe als dem VDSF. <o></o>
> <o> </o>
> ...



so als völlig banane würde ich dies nicht abtun.
warum sollte man nicht die möglichkeit haben(egal ob vdsf oder dav oder sonstwer) mit einer karte deutschlandweit angeln zu können ohne vorher teilweise mühsam herausklamüsern zu müssen wem gehört das gewässer wo bekomme ich karten bekomm ich die auch am wochenende und und und.
im übrigen stimme ich dir zu.

antonio


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

ivo, der Fond steht bei der ganzen Sache doch überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion.

Jeder der in den Fondgewässern angeln will muß auch schon heute die Erlaubnis kaufen.
Wo ist also das Problem?

Jeder der in Gewässern die Vereinen gehören oder gepachtet sind die dem VDSF angeschlossen sind, kann eine Erlaubnis bekommen, sofern der Verein welche ausgibt, wie ich schon mal schrieb, hat das absolut nichts mit dem VDSF zu tun, wenn der betreffende Verein keine Gastkarten ausgibt. Das ist einzig und alleine Vereinssache, wenn einer keine Gastkarten ausgibt, Pech... 
Manche Vereine schneiden sich damit ins eigenen Fleisch, Gastkarten sind einen gute Einnahmequelle.

Manche übertreiben bei den Gastkartenpreisen, ok, aber auch das ist Vereinssache und hat nichts aber auch absolut nichts mit dem Verband zu tun.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



antonio schrieb:


> so als völlig banane würde ich dies nicht abtun.
> warum sollte man nicht die möglichkeit haben(egal ob vdsf oder dav oder sonstwer) mit einer karte deutschlandweit angeln zu können ohne vorher teilweise mühsam herausklamüsern zu müssen wem gehört das gewässer wo bekomme ich karten bekomm ich die auch am wochenende und und und.
> im übrigen stimme ich dir zu.
> 
> antonio



Ja, durchaus wünschenswert aber wegen einer völlig anderen Struktur, welche über Jahrzehnte gewachsen ist nicht durchführbar.

Du würdest doch auch nicht Dein Vereinsgewässer welches Du jahrzehntelang gehegt und gepflegt hast einfach so abgeben oder?

Mein alter Verein in Hessen z.b. hatte Gewässer gekauft, die einfach in einen neuen Topf werfen käme einer Enteignung gleich, welche in Deutschland zum Glück nicht so einfach möglich ist, in china geht so was ratz fatz, möchtest Du chinesische Verhältnisse?

Dein Haus steht auf Grund welcher für denBau einer neuen Straße gebraucht wird, da klingelt einer bei Dir und drückt Dir die Enteignung in die Hand, in einem jahr mußt du raus sein, du bekommst ein paar Euro Entschädigung und dann sieh zu wie Du weiterkommst, vielleicht ist es das Haus in dem Du geboren bist... Tolle Sache oder?

So geschehen in hunderttausenden von Fällen beim Staudammbau in China.

Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, daß es in Deutschland so einfach nicht geht.

Wenn dafür die Kehrseite der Medallie jene ist, daß ich nicht in allen Gewässern in Deutschland mit einem Schein angeln kann, nehme ich das gerne in Kauf.

Nix für ungut #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

ivo, der Fond ist Ländersache und auf Landesebene ändert sich doch nix.
Wieso willst Du was schriftlich garantiert haben das gar nicht zur Verhandlung steht, das geht überhaupt nicht, so ein Schriftstück wäre nicht das Papier wert auf dem es gedruckt ist.

Kann oder will das keiner kapieren?

Bundesverband! Es geht NUR um den Bundesverband!


----------



## antonio (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ja, durchaus wünschenswert aber wegen einer völlig anderen Struktur, welche über Jahrzehnte gewachsen ist nicht durchführbar.
> 
> Du würdest doch auch nicht Dein Vereinsgewässer welches Du jahrzehntelang gehegt und gepflegt hast einfach so abgeben oder?
> 
> ...



es geht ja nicht darum gewässer einfach so abzugeben.
die dav fonds haben im wesentlichen 2 grundstrukturen.

einmal wo der dav selbst eigentümer/pächter(brandenburg sachsen etc.) oder ähnliches ist.

und dann die "fondvariante", wo sich vereine einem fond angeschlossen haben und hier gewässer mit einbringen.
hier bringen die vereine aber auch nicht alle ihre gewässer ein.
dies hat auch vorteile für die vereine(auch finanziell) und ihre mitglieder.
also ne enteignung findet hier nicht statt.
es ist immer ein geben und nehmen.
was hier die befürchtungen von einigen ist nehm ich mal an, ist daß diese fonds in irgendeiner form ohne gegenleistung übernommen werden könnten.

antonio


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Richtig, es geht um den Bundesverband. Der Gewässerfonds ist aber nicht nur Ländersache, da sich mehrere Landesverbände zusammengeschlossen haben. Das ist dann Bundesverbandssache.|wavey:



Nein, ist es nicht, es sind gegenseitige Abkommen auf Landesebene, da brauchts den Bundesverband gar nicht zu, vergleichbar gibts in Westdeutschland Vereine, die mit anderen Vereinen Abkommen geschlossen haben um gegenseitig an den Gewässern angeln zu können.

Das hat doch mit dem Bundesverband nix zu tun, der hat das vielleicht unterstützt aber die Erlaubnis des Bundesverbandes brauchen die Landesverbände dafür nicht.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



antonio schrieb:


> es geht ja nicht darum gewässer einfach so abzugeben.
> die dav fonds haben im wesentlichen 2 grundstrukturen.
> 
> einmal wo der dav selbst eigentümer/pächter(brandenburg sachsen etc.) oder ähnliches ist.
> ...



Ist doch prima, dann können sich VDSF Vereine nach dem Zusammenschluß doch auch mit einbringen und Gewässer "tauschen", das ist doch nichts weiter als ein Gewinn für alle, so paßt es natürlich, wer sich nicht einbringt, kann auch nicht auf andere Gewässer hoffen. Ganz einfache Kiste 
So wird ein Schuh draus.

Dieses Übernehmen ohne Gegenleistung ist doch mit Verlaub Schwachsinn und wird so nicht passieren, da laufen Pachtverträge usw. das kann und will doch keiner einfach auflösen.
Das sind unbegründete Ängste.


----------



## Kxxxxx (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht, es sind gegenseitige Abkommen auf Landesebene, da brauchts den Bundesverband gar nicht zu, vergleichbar gibts in Westdeutschland Vereine, die mit anderen Vereinen Abkommen geschlossen haben um gegenseitig an den Gewässern angeln zu können.
> 
> Das hat doch mit dem Bundesverband nix zu tun, der hat das vielleicht unterstützt aber die Erlaubnis des Bundesverbandes brauchen die Landesverbände dafür nicht.


Sehr richtig!
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn<img src=" /><o></o> 
Es gibt keine Weisungsbefugnis vom Bundesverband zum Landesverband oder gar zu einzelnen Verein. Alle drei Ebenen sind rechtlich völlig selbstständig und unabhängig.


----------



## Kxxxxx (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ist doch prima, dann können sich VDSF Vereine nach dem Zusammenschluß doch auch mit einbringen und Gewässer "tauschen", das ist doch nichts weiter als ein Gewinn für alle, so paßt es natürlich, wer sich nicht einbringt, kann auch nicht auf andere Gewässer hoffen. Ganz einfache Kiste
> So wird ein Schuh draus.
> 
> Dieses Übernehmen ohne Gegenleistung ist doch mit Verlaub Schwachsinn und wird so nicht passieren, da laufen Pachtverträge usw. das kann und will doch keiner einfach auflösen.
> Das sind unbegründete Ängste.


Im Falle der Pachtverträge hätte der Verpächter da auch noch ein Wörtchin mitzureden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

@antonio:

Mein kleines "China-Gleichnis" sollte auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß diese Art von Enteignung die von manchen befürchtet wird so hier in Deutschland nicht ohne Weiteres eintreten kann.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Im Falle der Pachtverträge hätte der Verpächter da auch noch ein Wördchin mitzureden.



Eben, zumal der Pächter gänzlich alleine bestimmen kann wen er in seinem Gewässer angeln läßt und wen nicht.


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Vor allem steht ja noch überhaupt nicht fest, wie und ob der Kuchen verteilt wird...:m


----------



## antonio (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @antonio:
> 
> Mein kleines "China-Gleichnis" sollte auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß diese Art von Enteignung die von manchen befürchtet wird so hier in Deutschland nicht ohne Weiteres eintreten kann.



ich hab verstanden was du mit china meintest.
ist schon klar.
nur gibt es eben immer wieder befürchtungen,daß eben bei solchen fusionen nicht alles sauber läuft.
was auch verständlich ist.
und die fondvarianten sind eben im prinzip, wenn richtig gemacht ne saubere sache.
nur ist eben der egoismus mancher vereine so groß, daß sie nicht sehen, daß die ganze sache für alle beteiligten positiv sein kann, wenn sie richtig gemacht ist.

antonio


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

@antonio:
dann sind diese Vereine aber auch selbst schuld.

Das ganze wird nicht einfach und einige werden etwas opfern müssen auf beiden Seiten aber so funktioniert es nun mal eben.

Das alles sauber abläuft, da werden sich ne Busladung Juristen mit beschäftigen, was auch noch keine Garantie ist, daß alles sauber läuft.

Im Leben gibt es keine Garantien, so ist das nun mal...


----------



## antonio (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @antonio:
> dann sind diese Vereine aber auch selbst schuld.
> 
> Das ganze wird nicht einfach und einige werden etwas opfern müssen auf beiden Seiten aber so funktioniert es nun mal eben.
> ...



richtig.
zu den juristen sag ich mal lieber nix

antonio


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Dürfte ich Fragen woher du das weißt?
> 
> Ich möchte noch mal drauf hinweisen, bei den jetzigen Verhandlungsergebnissen haben auch Mitglieder meines Landesvereins Bauchschmerzen. Woher die wohl kommen?|kopfkrat
> Müssen bei der Versammlung/beim Vortrag was falsches gegessen haben.:q



Vielleicht kommen die Bauchschmerzen Deines Landesverbande daher, daß vieles einfach unklar dargelegt wird und auch auf Funtionärsebene nicht alle genau durchblicken?

Ich nehme auch für mich nicht in Anspruch gänzlich durchzublicken, soviel vorneweg #h

Woher ich das weiß?
Ganz einfach, Deutsches Vereinsrecht ist recht eindeutig...

Anders würde es aussehen, wenn der BUNDESVERBAND der Gewässerpächter wäre, ist er aber meines Wissens nicht...


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

genau da liegt auch das Problem.
Viele "Bestandteile" des VdSF sind ja in sich auch wieder eigenständige juristische Personen (Landesverbände, Vereine), die ihre Selbständigkeit und Selbstverantwortung nicht aufgeben wollen.
Sinnvoll wäre *vor* der Fusion die Auflösung der Landesverbände und *nach* der Fusion (bzw. in der Neusatzung des neuen Großverbandes) die Neudefinition der Organisationsstruktur, aber da spielen die LFV nicht mit, weil sie Angst um sich selbst und ihre "Bestände" haben.
...und der Angler bleibt als Opfer auf der Strecke:m


----------



## antonio (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

das größte problem ist eben mal übertrieben gesagt (auch in der gesamten gesellschaft) der egoismuß. nehmen ja - geben nein.
und nichts anderes ist es auch in diesem fall.


antonio


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Genau:
Jeder denkt nur an sich, nur ich denke an mich:m

Mich stört eigentlich nur die verschwendete Energie, die man verdammt viel besser einsetzen könnte.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Honey, die Vorherige Auflösung hätte aber zur Folge, daß die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband ebenfalls flöten wäre...
Das kann sich weder der eine noch der andere Verband leisten, diese Anerkennung würden die Verbände vermutlich nicht wieder bekommen, soll heißen, daß es irgendwie anders gehen muß ohne diese Anerkennung zu gefährden.

In meinen Augen ist es aber bullig einfach, eben wie es geschehen soll.

Die Fusion betrifft nur die Bundesverbände und alle Landesverbände sind im "neuen" Bundesverband organisiert.
Auf Landesebene bleibt alles wie es ist.

Ich finde es gut so wie es geschehen soll, in der Momentanen Situation würde ich selbst KEINEM Verband beitreten, eben wegen dem Gezacker welches da zwischen den beiden seit der Widervereinigung gelaufen ist.

Wenn eine Fusion zustandekommt werde ich mir auch das erstmal ne Weile ansehen und dann entscheiden ob die mich wiedersehen 

Aber ne Chance kriegen sie


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Gerade gefunden bei Yahoo, hat zwar nichts direkt mit dem Thema hier zu tun aber es ist bezeichnent wie Funtionäre arbeiten 

Die Nummer stellt jeden noch so dämlichen DAV oder VDSF Funktionär in den Schatten 

http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/17032010/73/wm-2010-buntes-aeh-ddr-wm-2010.html


----------



## Kxxxxx (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Dürfte ich Fragen woher du das weißt?
> 
> Ich möchte noch mal drauf hinweisen, bei den jetzigen Verhandlungsergebnissen haben auch Mitglieder meines Landesvereins Bauchschmerzen. Woher die wohl kommen?|kopfkrat


 Vielleicht aus Rechtsunkenntnis!


----------



## Kxxxxx (17. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> genau da liegt auch das Problem.
> Viele "Bestandteile" des VdSF sind ja in sich auch wieder eigenständige juristische Personen (Landesverbände, Vereine), die ihre Selbständigkeit und Selbstverantwortung nicht aufgeben wollen.
> Sinnvoll wäre *vor* der Fusion die Auflösung der Landesverbände und *nach* der Fusion (bzw. in der Neusatzung des neuen Großverbandes) die Neudefinition der Organisationsstruktur, aber da spielen die LFV nicht mit, weil sie Angst um sich selbst und ihre "Bestände" haben.
> ...und der Angler bleibt als Opfer auf der Strecke:m


Hört sich für mich nach Vereinssozialismus an. Das will keiner in den Verbänden und das wäre auch nicht sinnvoll. Eine dezentrale Verbands- und Vereinsstruktur ist immer besser. Zudem könnte so etwas nicht gegen die Zustimmung der Landesverbände erfolgen. Vereine auflösen wäre zudem völliger Unsinn.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## gründler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

An alle Angler in Deutschland.

http://www.champions-team.de/_bilder/berichte/News/2010/DAV_VDSF/2010-03-24_schreiben_markstein.pdf


----------



## Big Man (14. April 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*



ivo schrieb:


> Bin immer noch dagegen!
> 
> Das riecht förmlich nach feindlicher Übernahme.



Denkst Du wirklich das sich 6 DAV Vorstände so einfach über den Tisch ziehen lassen oder ganz und gar bestechen lassen.

Ich glaube nicht.

Ich bin Optimist und glaube das wir Angler alle was davon haben, aber die Zukunft wird zeigen wer Recht behält.

Also Kopf hoch und Blick in die Sonne, dann siehts du die Schatten nicht.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fusionsverhandlungen DAV und VDSF haben begonnen*

Siehe dazu auch die aktuelle Diskussion hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188319


----------

